
I’m Trying to Run for President, but the Democrats Won’t Let Me - ph0rque
https://medium.com/equal-citizens/i-m-trying-to-run-for-president-but-the-democrats-won-t-let-me-7860eac918f8
======
ChuckMcM
I like Larry Lessig but this is being more than a bit dissembling. He is
quoted as saying he would pass one law and then quit.[1] And there are two
huge problems with that, first Presidents in the US don't "pass laws" they
sign (or veto) the laws that _Congress_ passes. And generally if you're going
to invest time and effort at becoming president and your just focussed on
getting on law passed, how can we imagine you will do any of the other things
you have to do as President (like stare down Vladimir Putin, or open up
relations with Cuba)?

If Larry really wanted to change the world he would not be making some non-
serious PR campaign like attempt at running, he would actually try to make
change. And to do that he needs 51 Senators and probably 300 representatives
on his side. And to do _that_ he either has to convince incumbents to sign on
to his plan or help get people elected who believe in what he is trying to do.
And yes that is a MUCH harder road than just throwing up a few ads and
claiming you want to be elected to the highest office of the land, but it is
the difference between a _mission_ and a _stunt_. He is very much in stunt
category here and so the rank and file democrats don't take him seriously.

Donald Trump, for all is belligerence, has shown that you can get on to the
political stage even when your nominal party hates you. The difference is that
Trump can influence millions of people.

So if Lessig continues to out raise other members of the party, and can
influence his followers to get his message out, and convert more to that way
of thinking. Sure, he will get on stage. But I do not believe for a second
that he believes "running for President of the US" is as simple or as straight
forward as running for student body president. It has never been so and will
never be so. I think Larry knows this, but I could be wrong.

[1]
[http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/view_from_ch...](http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/view_from_chicago/2015/08/lawrence_lessig_presidential_campaign_donate_before_labor_day_for_citizen.html)

------
cjbenedikt
That's Democracy for you!

